
Ask HN: What are some ways to watch people's behavioral patterns? - ge96
Weird question I realize.<p>I&#x27;m not around people enough &quot;a good sample size&quot; to see what they&#x27;re using&#x2F;doing in terms of things related to technology. My question pertains to observing people and &quot;foreseeing the next step&quot; so to speak.<p>I guess Facebook could be one source. I&#x27;m &quot;on the other side of the fence&quot; in the sense that I am a developer so while I can make things, I don&#x27;t know what to make. What do people need? What can I solve? That sort of thing.<p>Where is the data... I remember there was a Google service for &quot;most searched words&quot; maybe it&#x27;s still around.<p>It just seems that many successful business ventures were based around solving something or predicting the next step&#x2F;evolution in something whether it&#x27;s tv shows or design of mobile devices.<p>One place I saw some &quot;data&quot; was on outsourcing sites in particular Amazon Mechanical Turk where you&#x27;re paid pennies to do random tasks but one in particular you were a &quot;human OCR&quot; equivalent, you had to run through pictures and pick out which ones matched a specific category. That was awkward job.<p>Anyway if you have any thoughts let me know. Gotta sign me up for a rewards card hahaha. I had to look up what those were for. THEY&#x27;RE WATCHING ME!!!
======
sirrele
This may not answer your initial question, but I hope it helps with your
overall objective.

I would argue that there is a commonality in successful business venture
solutions. The software often serves to replace an archaic(frequently so) and
inefficient solution, by focusing on solving a specific problem more
efficiently. To test this theory, try to find all of the oldest industries
that are still active. See if the companies have been innovative in terms of
technology. You could find that those that haven't been "upgraded" are a next
inline for a needed solution.

~~~
ge96
Any help/direction to look helps. It also would help if I was actually
passionate about whatever field I decided to pursue.

I'm starting to realize more and more that time counts, when you allocate so
much of it to a person/company/job and you have less and less, what you do
matters.

Anyway as I said I don't really have like a "social life" so to speak, I have
a couple of good friends, but I don't know "what's current".

I'm still unclear, "oldest industries" what are you talking about? Glass ware?
Factories? Textiles... I don't know, but it's something so thanks for your
input.

